# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Thanksgiving at the Zoo: the Giant Appetites of Snakes, Frogs & Moles

## findiviglio

_retired from a career spent at several zoos, aquariums, and museums, including over20 years with the Bronx Zoo_
  Articles on holiday over-eating always appear as Thanksgiving approaches. Throughout my career as a zookeeper, a variety of creatures have amazed me with their abilities to consume massive meals. Reptiles and amphibians are the most impressive diners, with a 60 pound deer, swallowed by a wild Green Anaconda, being my most notable observation. But several others take even larger meals, comparatively. For example, one Fer-de-Lance (_Bothrops atrox_) successfully consumed a lizard that exceeded the snakes weight by over 50%! The 17 young Spitting Cobras taken in a single sitting by an African Bullfrog are also worthy of mention. From Star-nosed Moles to Asian Elephants, the mammals Ive cared for have impressed me as well. _Please feel free to quote my stories if friends and family criticize you for over-indulging this year, and have a Happy Thanksgiving! _ Read the rest of this article here Thanksgiving at the Zoo: The Giant Appetites of Snakes, Frogs, and Moles | That Reptile Blog 
  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place Welcomes Frank Indiviglio | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank

----------

